# Stabilizing light stands



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 17, 2017)

What do you guys use to keep your light stands from falling over? I'm especially concerned about stability when using umbrellas outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 17, 2017)

*Walmart Ankle weights*  The can be wrapped around the legs very close to the ground.  The closer to the ground the more stable it will be.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/CAP-Barbell-20-lb-Adjustable-Ankle-Weights-Set-of-2/21156098
They will wrap around the center post, the legs and can be used to wrap around tripod legs as well.  Cheaper and more useful than dedicated sandbags.  I have several pairs


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 17, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> *Walmart Ankle weights*  The can be wrapped around the legs very close to the ground.  The closer to the ground the more stable it will be.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/CAP-Barbell-20-lb-Adjustable-Ankle-Weights-Set-of-2/21156098
> They will wrap around the center post, the legs and can be used to wrap around tripod legs as well.  Cheaper and more useful than dedicated sandbags.  I have several pairs



That is SUCH an awesome idea/alternative to unwieldy sand bags. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2017)

Outdoors I usually secure then to either my power supply or inverters.  At 16 - 20 pounds each, they keep things where they should be.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2017)

To a large degree it depends on the type of light stand.

I used bags of steel shot to keep my C-stands anchored, but for my cheaper light stands I use Walmart ankle weights.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ankle weights work fine on my c-stands.   But that is probably because my c-stands are for studio use and are all on wheels.


----------



## Hermes1 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have used these Impact  Saddle Sandbag (15 lb, Orange) SBF-O-15 B&H Photo Video They come in different sizes depending on how much weight you need.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hermes1 said:


> I have used these Impact  Saddle Sandbag (15 lb, Orange) SBF-O-15 B&H Photo Video They come in different sizes depending on how much weight you need.


Expensive little things ain't they?


----------



## Hermes1 (Apr 27, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Hermes1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used these Impact  Saddle Sandbag (15 lb, Orange) SBF-O-15 B&H Photo Video They come in different sizes depending on how much weight you need.
> ...



I guess if you compare to potential alternatives, but in the scheme of all things photographic they won't break the bank either.  What I liked about them, besides they work very well, is they have double zippers to keep any dirt or sand you may put in them, from spilling out and if space and weight becomes an issue for travel, you have the option of emptying them and refill later on.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hermes1 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hermes1 said:
> ...


They can be handy if you need to empty them and I have one that I use for a tripod/boom arm weight.  I filled it with shot instead of sand.  If I travel to a shoot and I need weights I am always in my vehicle so it's not an issue.  If I fly I never take lights with me so for me the need to empty them isn't an issue.   

I'm just not partial to single-takers in anything if I can help it and those are pretty much single-taskers.  That's the nice thing about the ankle weights, they work great for weighting down stands, tripods, boom arms etc. as well as being useful when I go for a walk or go to the gym.  In nice weather I will use a couple for door stops with out worrying about sand leaking out on the hardwood floors.  We love to open the windows in nice weather, but the breeze can sometimes push the doors in the guest bedrooms shut.  Ankle weights make nice compact out of the way door stops that go better with the decor than hunter orange. 






I am the same way with my macro flash setup.  Instead of buying a MT24-EX, I picked up a flash bracket with adjustable flash arms and a couple of 270 ex II's.   They work very well for macro, and when not being used for macro one of them is always in my 1Gx MkII bag as the built in flash is pretty much for show with very little go.  

To each their own, as we all have our own differing needs.   Both work well.


----------

